# CPT 27892 Decompression fasciotomy, leg; anterior and/or lateral compartments only,



## Robbin109 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a doctor that performed:

1) RT lateral thigh Fasciotomy
2) RT lateral calf Fasciotomy


Is CPT 27892 billed once or twice in this situation?

I do not have the report.

Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 21, 2016)

Thigh is 27496-27497 (One Compartment) 27498-27499 (multiple compartments)

Calf is 27892-27894



If you look under Fasciotomy in the index. it leads you to a set of codes for Upper leg and a separate one for Lower. Below the knee is lower leg so you need a code from upper and a code from lower


----------

